# briarology.com



## briarology.com (Mar 15, 2017)

A new website devoted to high quality pipes has just started. Head over to briarology.com to check out our selection. New pipes going up weekly, so check back often to see our selection. 

From our website:

We here at briarology.com are trying something new: to bring to you, the valued customers, a simplified shopping experience. We won't waste your time with fancy logo's, unnecessary menus, or long-winded descriptions. We will be adding new content as quickly as possible, so if you don't see something you can't live without this time, check back soon.

Thank you for your time!

briarology.com
Find us on our website, Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram as well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe an introduction would be nice just so it doesn't appear that your only here to sell ....we'd like to get to know you as well.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

An intro is customary. We've been getting more pipers lately and a person with knowledge of crafting pipes would be a well received addition to the group. 

As we all know building personal relationships is part of business.. It's no different here..

Thank you


----------



## briarology.com (Mar 15, 2017)

My apologies, you guys are completely correct! I will write something up this morning and post it as soon as I get it written. Thanks for the input!

Sean
briarology.com


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

briarology.com said:


> My apologies, you guys are completely correct! I will write something up this morning and post it as soon as I get it written. Thanks for the imput!
> 
> Sean
> briarology.com


Thank you


----------



## briarology.com (Mar 15, 2017)

(copied from the introduction page on this forum)

Hi there,

My name is Sean and I'm the managing director of briarology.com, a new website devoted to the best in all things pipes. Although new to forums, I have nearly 18 years experience in the pipe and tobacco industry, combined with our employees, that's over 50 years experience in this wonderful industry which has become more than a hobby to most of you. 

The new website, briarology.com, comes with all the knowledge of myself as well as my staff. We will be dedicated to providing the finest in pipes, both new and estates. We will be growing the website inventory greatly in the next month or so with updates at least weekly, if not daily. 

Please don’t hesitate to contact us if you have any questions or are looking for something specific.

Thank you, 

Sean
briarology.com


----------

